# HAAD exams



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi everyone

has anyone here from the UK undertaken a HAAD exam/test for anaesthesia technician or nursing?

I was under the impression that if ur from the UK u did not have to take a HAAD exam unless its changed?

any information with regards to the type/standard of the questions would also be much appreciated.

regards


----------

